
UTF-8 Everywhere - wamatt
http://utf8everywhere.org/
======
xiaoma
It's too bad the article neglects to mention GB18030.

The PRC has mandated the use of the GB18030 character set, and for arguably
valid reasons. The largest online userbase in the world is _not_ and "edge
case". It's true that GB18030 can be transformed to UTF-8 via a look-up table,
but that's true of pretty much any unicode superset.

~~~
cbhl
Does GB18030 translate 1:1 with UTF-16?

